# U.S. - automatic extension question



## AmerImp (Mar 30, 2015)

Is the automatic extension until June 15th only for Federal taxes?

Moved overseas last year from the U.S.A and want to make sure my state (PA) and local taxes are mailed in time.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There are two federal tax filing extensions available:

1. If you are resident overseas, and if you attach the overseas residence statement described in IRS Publication 54 to your tax return, you have until June 15 to file.

2. If you file IRS Form 4868 by April 15 you have until October 15 to file.

States have their own, separate filing extension processes.

Three cautions:

A. FinCEN Form 114 is due June 30, and there are no extensions available.

B. An extension to file your tax return does not extend your time to pay any outstanding balance. Take your best estimate and pay that by April 15. Otherwise you'll have to pay some interest for late payment, so it'll cost a bit more to pay after April 15.

C. If you're mailing your tax return from overseas (not via the U.S. Postal Service) the filing due dates are when your tax return is due at the IRS, not when you mail it. Be sure to allow sufficient time for your postal service to deliver you tax return to the U.S. I recommend at least 2 weeks for standard air mail.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll have to check the PA website to find out about deadlines for filing. Many states don't recognize the "special" provisions for overseas residents (including the FEIE or FTC) so it's not surprising that some states may not accord overseas residents additional time to file. 

Be careful, too, as to whether or not you actually are "resident" in any state when you're overseas - in some cases you should be filing as a non-resident of the state in question. Some states want you to file two returns in the year you leave. Others want a NR return for the year or require some other variation on the standard filing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

